# Altering number boards.



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have 14 engines. All Diesel.

Anybody got Ideas for Changing the Number Boards?

They have to be transparent because they light up 

JJ


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

My favorite technique is to print them on a sheet of paper, then cut them out and apply them. I can do any style that I can find a font for, or anything else that I can create an image of for that matter. Especially once the paper has been given a bit of clear coat (I like Future), it becomes translucent and shows backlight well. I also use Future to adhere them, since it won't fog up like CA will.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

DKRickman said:


> My favorite technique is to print them on a sheet of paper, then cut them out and apply them. I can do any style that I can find a font for, or anything else that I can create an image of for that matter. Especially once the paper has been given a bit of clear coat (I like Future), it becomes translucent and shows backlight well. I also use Future to adhere them, since it won't fog up like CA will.





You got a source or link for this Paper?

JJ


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ

Many years ago I made some lettering for some cars using a Xerox copier and a plastic film with an adhesive backing. I printed the lettering on paper with my computer and then ran it through Xerox. That is a permanent ink, rather than the ink on most household printers. Most of those are still on the cars. A couple have failed in the past 25 years.

I'm hoping similar sheets are still available. Try Staples, Office Max, or an art supply store.

It is a lightly frosted finish.

Chuck


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

JJ,.... any reason you don't go visit yur buddy Stan...

He makes great decals for many uses...!!

But.. as such...can also make unit numbers..a white back ground with black numbers..or the reverse works also...
Pairs for each loco cab..some extras..should all fit on one sheet..
The light will penetrate thru the white ... effectively creating lit number boards..

These work very well in decal form...
You need not ask me how I know ...

Dirk


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

JJ why can't you cut new ones then get those dry transfers from here; http://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/Show/category/DecalsGraphics/page/3

OR scrape, remove the painted ones on then apply the dry transfers...I use them to reletter/number all my mods.....

In my previous postings I have a detailed way of adding them then covering them with clear or frosted scotch tape......

Nothing against Stan, but I do not like decals.....he does some great work, I just like the dry transfers.......

Bubba


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

JJ,

I 've used black vinyl over the white painted plastic inserts. Basically you take a black piece of vinyl, cut the numbers out and then remove them, apply the black vinyl over the white plastic insert. What's left is white letters that shine through quite nicely IMO. Very durable too. Del from G Scale Graphics did some for my USAT F units for the SP Zippers engines, I was very pleased with the results.

Michael


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I found clear plastic with a peel and stick backing for protecting paper licenses and printed on this. Works for me.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

JJ,

The paper I use is just regular inkjet printer paper - nothing fancy. Future is sold as a floor wax, but it's really a high quality clear acrylic gloss. I use it to clear coat most of my models, especially locomotives.
http://www.swannysmodels.com/TheCompleteFuture.html


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

DKRickman said:


> JJ,
> 
> The paper I use is just regular inkjet printer paper - nothing fancy. Future is sold as a floor wax, but it's really a high quality clear acrylic gloss. I use it to clear coat most of my models, especially locomotives.
> http://www.swannysmodels.com/TheCompleteFuture.html



Thanks Dick, that's good to know.
John


----------

